# I have metal which is Platinum and Iridium I believe 90%plat 10%Iridium .



## jeweler1 (Dec 2, 2022)

My goal is to separate the 2 metals in there pure form . Is that possible? The metal is very pure (medical grade) It will dissolve in Aqua Regia
Will the Iridium remain behind? Or is there another way ? I would appreciate any help I can get.


----------



## galenrog (Dec 2, 2022)

Please describe the process you used to determine that this metal is indeed 90% platinum and 10% iridium.

Time for more coffee.


----------



## snoman701 (Dec 3, 2022)

Pt90Ir is a relatively common alloy. 

Theoretically, yes, dissolution will yield Iridium and Platinum in solution. In practice, good luck.

How much do you have?

You are better off melting into copper, then dissolving Pt / Cu via aqua regia. Iridium should remain. 

Platinum can be refined via hydrolysis. Finely divided iridium has considerably less value in small quantities with unknown purity, and can be saved until you have a lot of it.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Dec 3, 2022)

snoman701 said:


> Pt90Ir is a relatively common alloy.
> 
> Theoretically, yes, dissolution will yield Iridium and Platinum in solution. In practice, good luck.
> 
> ...


Interesting, so Copper will not dissolve Iridium?
Or the AR will not dissolve the Ir when Pt/Cu is available?


----------



## nickvc (Dec 3, 2022)

Iridium is very similar in its reaction as rhodium in AR , it will dissolve slowly very slowly , personally I’d trade the metal as is and save the hassle and messing with PGM salts.


----------



## snoman701 (Dec 3, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> Interesting, so Copper will not dissolve Iridium?
> Or the AR will not dissolve the Ir when Pt/Cu is available?


AR will not dissolve an appreciable amount of Iridium. I'm honestly not sure if Cu will be the best metallic solvent for that particular alloy, but it will get the job done. 

Are they pacemaker electrodes?


----------



## Yggdrasil (Dec 3, 2022)

snoman701 said:


> AR will not dissolve an appreciable amount of Iridium. I'm honestly not sure if Cu will be the best metallic solvent for that particular alloy, but it will get the job done.
> 
> Are they pacemaker electrodes?


Well I knew that, but the way you told it made me wonder.
Sadly I’m not the one with this material


----------



## jeweler1 (Dec 3, 2022)

galenrog said:


> Please describe the process you used to determine that this metal is indeed 90% platinum and 10% iridium.
> 
> Time for more coffee.


The source is from a medical apparatus manufacturer (it is pure platinum and Iridium ) tested with 
an ar gun . What I do not know is what the exact percentage is Iridium ? I did not know that aqua regia could dissolve any Iridium ? The solution is now cooling (dissolved about an ounce ). the Iridium should settel out in the morning I hope.


----------



## jeweler1 (Dec 3, 2022)

galenrog said:


> Please describe the process you used to determine that this metal is indeed 90% platinum and 10% iridium.
> 
> Time for more coffee.


I do not know what the exact percentage is . The metal was from a medical apparatus manufacturer
tested with ab ar gun to be pure Platinum and Iridium . I disolved about an ounce and will check in the morning hopefully there will be pure Iridium as a powder settled to the bottom of the beaker?
i


----------



## galenrog (Dec 3, 2022)

From a medical apparatus manufacturer? Makes sense. Snowman suggested pacemaker electrodes. That is a possibility. Thank you.

Time for more coffee.


----------



## the leprechaun (Dec 4, 2022)

Hi,
I have been collecting this material since 2019 but it has been in a mix. I did not want to mess around with it because of the iridium content. I sent it to a UK refiner and the attached result is what they returned to me . I have since found a refiner who will pay 85% back on the Iridium. I am sure it is similar material if you want details of where I sent it PM me and I will let you have the details and there charges.


----------



## jeweler1 (Dec 5, 2022)

I decanted the dissolved metal ( to get rid of Nitric acid ) Than added vAmonium Chloride


----------



## jeweler1 (Dec 5, 2022)

I decanted the dissolved metal ( to get rid of Nitric acid ) Than added Ammonium Chloride . I was expecting a yellow precipitate but instead got a red precipitate ? I know some Platinum compounds are red but pure Platinum should yeld a yellow precipitate . I'm confused ? I could use some help ?


----------



## Yggdrasil (Dec 5, 2022)

jeweler1 said:


> I do not know what the exact percentage is . The metal was from a medical apparatus manufacturer
> tested with ab ar gun to be pure Platinum and Iridium . I disolved about an ounce and will check in the morning hopefully there will be pure Iridium as a powder settled to the bottom of the beaker?
> i


Why are you repeating yourself?


----------



## Yggdrasil (Dec 5, 2022)

jeweler1 said:


> I decanted the dissolved metal ( to get rid of Nitric acid ) Than added vAmonium Chloride


This kind of don't make sense, you ask advice and before someone even have mentioned anything about dissolving it, you have run it through Nitric, or is it AR?
Nitric will not dissolve Pt/Ir it will dissolve Pt/Pd.

What kind of facilities do you have? Proper fume hood, protection suit and so on?
If not, DO NOT dissolve PGMs, their salts are toxic and accumulative.
This alloy is sell able as is, actually probably more sales worthy as is than an unknown refined mix?


----------

